# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  [Cheat Engine Table] Neopets - Kass Basher Always 9 wind + Tree bat

## Parog

Are you tired of hitting the kass like a wet noodle? Then Download my *Kass Basher* cheat engine table! No surveys and easy to use! 

*Requirements*: Cheat Engine - Cheat Engine

*Hack Features*:
Always +9 windAlways use tree (Hard mode only)



*Demonstration of the hack in action*: 

*Before:* The wind is not at 9 and I'm holding a normal bat.


*After:* The wind stays at 9, and I'm holding the entire tree as a bat.





*How to use*Browse to Kass Basher on Neopets - Games | Kids Games | Virtual Games & Pets | Games for Kids | NeopetsLet the game finish loading but don't start playing yet.Double click on Kass Basher.CT - This will open up Cheat EngineAttach Cheat Engine to the process. (For Firefox: FlashPlayerPluggin - The one at the bottom)Choose Yes when it asks "Keep the current address list/code list?"Click the box besides the hack/cheat you want to activate ONCE and wait a few seconds for a check mark to appear in it.

_Note: If the box does not become checked after a few seconds of clicking it, and you are sure you have attached Cheat Engine to the right process, please post here and I will update the hack for you. Although I am always working on creating hacks for new flash games, keeping the current ones working is my priority._ 

You are more than welcome to share this to your friends, but for the above reasons, I ask that you link to this page if you do so. Thank you for your understanding, and enjoy cheating.  :Wink: 



*More information for your safety*: 
*Virus Scan*: https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/7...is/1393708766/
*MD5*: cbddfd872b940a58645c0f2a565906c8 
*File size* 584 bytes



*Donations*: If you enjoy my work and would like to encourage me to keep learning more and release more free content like the one in this thread, I have set up a PayPal donation button. The money raised will go towards food for my stomach and food for my brain.  :Smile:  





*Download Link*: Download Kass Basher.zip here!

----------


## Augury13

This tree hack is so sick  :Smile:  Thanks.

----------


## T10H

lol this works amazingly and you have so many for neopets!

----------


## Parog

> lol this works amazingly and you have so many for neopets!


Thank you for the feedback! Don't hesitate to post to request other neopets games.  :Smile:

----------


## ironniek

any other links to this?

----------

